# Breakfast Club Meet - 21st June @ Polished Bliss



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Anybody going to this??

Should be interesting to see the pro's at it!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Gutted, going to miss this one as well. Going to be in Spain instead


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, I'm going up.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Thinking about it.

I don't want to sound arrogant i should defo be up watching not only pros but the best pros IMHO doing what they do but i just like to think that Deep Cleansing is maybe more for beginers but hey, Dave KG is going so that's clearly not the case.

Do you know how many people can attend. Max numbers. If it's going to be quite quiet then i will be going but would rather leave space for someone who needs it more than i do.

Like i say i don't want to sound like i think i'm beyond certain levels.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

lee. said:


> Thinking about it.
> 
> I don't want to sound arrogant i should defo be up watching not only pros but the best pros IMHO doing what they do but i just like to think that Deep Cleansing is maybe more for beginers but hey, Dave KG is going so that's clearly not the case.
> 
> ...


I'm going up to be a part of the day... what is said there is for newbies, sure, but the meet is more of an open forum in some ways for folks to share their ideas as well rather than just a "they talk, we listen" event. I like seeing how other people work, and like to share hints and tips, so I'll be heading up :thumb:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

It would be great to meet people.

Ah go on then you have twisted my arms.

I have wanted to head up and meet Rich and Clark but never gotten round to it.

Same for yourself Dave.

Would nice to meet you also. Living so close and with the few that exist in Dundee area. Seems Aberdeen has much more people on this Forum but a lack in Dundee.

That Brian you mention is he from the ferry. Don't know if it's the same Brian but if so my mate talks about him often. My mate works in Michellin and the Brian he refers to works beside him.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

lee. said:


> It would be great to meet people.
> 
> Ah go on then you have twisted my arms.
> 
> ...


Yup, Bryan works for Michelin.  He's on here too, username is blr123.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Yup, Bryan works for Michelin.  He's on here too, username is blr123.


Cool.

Like i say would be nice to meet you all.

Is Brian going up this weekend also?

By the way,

Did you get your Volvo from Barnetts? I phoned them yesterday about a new car and the guy has put me off buying from them. I thought he was a bit of an A#$e. Didn't catch his name but very rude. Will be going to another dealer for my new car.

Been looking at the C30 T5 R Design. Didn't like the back of them at first but they have grown on me loads lately. Got to be white i think. Was looking at the S3 but to many pennies needed for one of them.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, both Bryan and I are going up 

I didn't get my Volvo from Barnetts, no - too expensive. I got mine from Mill Volvo in Sunderland, who were much more willing to deal with me.  I saw a white C30 R-Design in white at Barnetts, but the 1.6 may be a little bit limp wristed for the way the car looks - I hate all show and no go, much rather have no show and all go .. You can get them with the D5 engine though, which would temp me as the D5 lump makes the big S60 fly along nicely and is reasonably efficient, would be great in a wee hatchback.



lee. said:


> Cool.
> 
> Like i say would be nice to meet you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Due to a change of plans I'll be along as well now.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I would love to pop out to meet some DW members, but i'll be offshore.

Hope the Breakfast Meet goes well 

All the best.
Mark.


----------

